# kayak Fishing Tip # 93. Quick Release Trailering Flag



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a neat idea for a flag for the back of your yak. This flag will keep you legal when hauling your yak.

The "Flag" is (2 or 3) 24" lengths of bright red nylon strap (Somebody's Rachet Strap that failed) Pass the lengths of strap through a small caribiener and ty-wrap them tightly.

This is a neat and quickly removable trailering flag.


----------

